# Titanium Complete!



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright guys, I finished her up! A 220 grit finish, and then anodized a deep purple/blue! I will upload the pictures of the anodizing process in an hour or so when I have time! Just a quick post of the finished ones! Let me know what you think. -Josh


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats. That one should last forever.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Neat! It's very ambitious to make a SS out of such a hard to work metal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That adonizing looks great!!! I am anxious to see how you did it.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Hey Charles, I actually have the pics of anodizing and how I did it in my other titanium topic!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

omg omg omg that is beautiful !!!
well done matey !!! 
you are the man !!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow that looks great, the Titanium is a beautiful metal.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome project









Looking foward to your next projects!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice................ next up?


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This was just a feeler project to see how difficult the stuff is.....there will definitely be more in the next few weeks


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

very good looking one, now put some white polish G10 handels and it´s done ;-)


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work mate, titanium is very hard to work. I like the shape and the blu colour too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic job Josh!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks very classy


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

So awesome! Can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice, what are you going to band it up with?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good job on that one buddy


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All I can say is: Much Respect!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is just all kinds of awesome!

Lgd


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Great, nice job!_


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

now that's a collectors piece


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> All I can say is: Much Respect!


+1


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! Thank you everyone! I will probably band it up with 1/2"X1/4"X11" bands tomorrow. This was a fun one to make, very time consuming though!


----------

